# Cree vs Best Hong Kong Red 5mm LED



## JohnR66 (Dec 22, 2009)

CPF member Cemoi wanted me to compare the BestHK LED to the Crees that I have so he sent me a couple LEDs to compare. Both tested at 20ma, Cree on right.

BestHK BURLC333W20BA25 25 Deg: It is quite bright with a narrower beam. Its beam is blotchy with dark areas (both samples this way). It is rather expensive at 76 cents each.

Cree C503B 30 Deg: These are very bright but less intense due to the wider beam. Its beam is relatively clean but with a ring. It is producing more light then the BestHK LED.







Here you can see the Cree is making more light. I photographed this through white plexi touching the top of the domes to capture the light before it spreads.





Conclusion. The red Cree with its lower price (less than half), and more output is the better LED here. The 15 Deg version of this LED must be quite intense. The BestHK LED is rated at 20ma max while the Cree, 50ma for more usability.


----------



## blasterman (Dec 22, 2009)

I've screwed around with several 5mm and 10mm BestHongKong LEDs, and wasn't too impressed. Rather dim and blotchy and rather pricey as you confirmed. They do have some decent cluster/driver packages though.

Their 3 watt red and blue emitters are much more competitive in terms of performance and price.


----------



## zzonbi (Dec 23, 2009)

To compare their flux take a pic so that both projections have the same diameter, and careful not to saturate the sensor.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks John for these beamshots. Now I'm looking forward to the fade test results. 



JohnR66 said:


> The red Cree with its lower price (less than half), and more output is the better LED here.


I'd be happy to use the Crees for my next upgrades instead of the BHK ones, but where can I get 10 red Crees for $7.6 or less, shipping included?



> The 15 Deg version of this LED must be quite intense.


These would be great for 5mm LEDs bike tail lights upgrades. Any source for them?


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 24, 2009)

I can fade test them out of curiosity, but I doubt there would be any problems with red. I'm redesigning my fade test board so I can test more LEDs as I have so many under test now that I'm out of room.

I'm going to buy a few of the 15 Deg Cree reds to see what they are like. I could send you some but the cheapest USPS shipping to your country is $13 and that is more than the LEDs themselves.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 24, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> the cheapest USPS shipping to your country is $13


I'm afraid you didn't choose the correct option. Using USPS postage calculator, I find $1.18 for a 1oz. enveloppe. I already had several small items (including Nichia GS from a CPFMP GB) shipped from the US to Europe, and postage was generally less than $2.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 24, 2009)

Where are you guys getting these Cree 5mm leds?


----------



## lolzertank (Dec 24, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Where are you guys getting these Cree 5mm leds?



Digikey!


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cemoi said:


> I'm afraid you didn't choose the correct option. Using USPS postage calculator, I find $1.18 for a 1oz. enveloppe. I already had several small items (including Nichia GS from a CPFMP GB) shipped from the US to Europe, and postage was generally less than $2.


 
I was over estimating weight. Over 4 oz. its about $13.:sick2:

I'm ording the 15 Deg reds next week. it would cost you $5 for 10 including shipping if you want me to take care of it for you.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 25, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> it would cost you $5 for 10 including shipping if you want me to take care of it for you.



Thanks for your kind offer, see PM.


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 1, 2010)

I ordered some 15 Deg red Cree 5mm LEDs. Here is one compared to the BHK red. The cree (left) has a slightly wider beam, but much smoother cross section. This one had a small dark center spot. The Cree with its larger and smoother beam is making more light. The BHK LED has not faded* in the 30ma test yet, but its hard to get over that ugly looking beam.






*I'm not expecting a red LED to fade unless abused.


----------

